# checking for hermie trait



## intellenoob (Aug 19, 2009)

whats the best way to stress males to "weed" (sorry) hermies out of the gene pool?


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 19, 2009)

you have to keep a good close eye on the plant. If it shows no flowers after it has been fully matured and only female pistils then you should be ok. Indoor?

If you are indoor,take a clone, grow it, and change up the light schedule, feeding pattern, temp. See if you can get a flower.

I suggest starting with a good quality clone/seed and not worry too much. I dont.


----------



## intellenoob (Aug 19, 2009)

im talking about taking males and stressing them a little and using the pollen from the one most herm-resistant.


----------



## intellenoob (Aug 19, 2009)

im growing autos so cloning is no-go.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

Why would you want to stress the males?

When was the last time you saw a male so stressed it turned hermie and grew pistils?

I know it can happen, but I have never seen it happen in the Auto strains and I grow a lot of them.

Ideally it is best to grow all plants stress free so hermies do not appear.

What I have noticed about Auto's is that if you wait for ambers you have to wait 2 or 3 weeks past its ideal flowering time and the females will hermie and try to pollinate themselves.

Some Auto's will go to cloudy Trichomes and that is their full maturity.

Just take your best looking male and use its pollen.

eace:


----------



## stillsmokin43 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hippy is dead on  sounds like years of experience talking  lol   take heed


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

probably MESS up their light schedule.. inturrput the darkness they need during flowering?


----------



## Tater (Sep 29, 2009)

> Hippy is dead on sounds like years of experience talking lol take heed



To bad he never answered the question though.  The best way to stress a male into herming is through chemical mean like an STS reversal may work, disrupting the light schedule, pulling the plant in and out of flower.

There are many reasons to try to force a male to herm, and I highly doubt anyone here knows EVERYTHING about this plant.  Most people have a rudimentary concept of male selection at best, me included, I find it hilarious that the majority of people select a male based on what they deem desirable in a female.  

Search google for a website called cannabiseye, its down at the moment and according to one of the people who run the site (hothouseflowers, really good guy and beyond knowledgeable) it will be down for a while, but if it ever come back online you will find one of the best resources on the net there about true breeding, male selection, and many other things.  These people go way beyond your normal breeder who does nothing but further bottle neck the gene pool by making crosses and hybrids and releasing them as strains.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Oct 3, 2009)

intellenoob said:
			
		

> whats the best way to stress males to "weed" (sorry) hermies out of the gene pool?


 
Alter it's light cycle from 12/12 to 24 and then back to 12/12, or just let it have a light leak for a few days and see what happens?

Very 'puny' on the 'weed'


----------

